# What are some good eyeshadow placements for deep set eyes?



## PinkDays (Aug 2, 2017)

So I have deep set almond shaped eyes that are a bit hooded on the outer corner. But my eyebrows are pretty high, so it looks like I have a lot of lid space at first glance. So my eyes just tend to have a heavy look. I generally don't bother with eyeshadow and just wear eyeliner. I want to explore eyeshadow, but I just don't know what will look good on me. Since I have multiple creases I don't really like the way my eyelids look unless I have puffy eyes. To me my eyelids look pretty messy and it just detracts from my eye shape. I've tried this type of eyeshadow placement several times, but it just gives my eyes a dull and skeletal look. 





For some reason darkening the inner crease(not inner tear ducts) looked better than darkening the outer v. My eyes still look deep set, but they fit my face better. 

I also want to figure out what eyeshadows to buy. I have light neutral olive skin. So no warm browns or straight up grey. I generally do well in colors that have purpley undertones. I also want to figure out what finish works best for my eye shape. I want to try some shimmers, but I'm not sure it would look good with my eyelids.





This picture doesn't really show my skin tone, but I think it shows how eyeshadow looks on me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 2, 2017)

Remember that darker colours make things recede more and that lighter ones bring them forward.

I think if you believe darkening your inner crease suits you better than doing the outer V, then go with that placement. Maybe on the outside corner try a wedge-shape in the same shade as your inner crease colour. (Basically, instead of taking any colour into the crease, you'd bring it straight down from the outer corner down to about halfway across your lid.) And then you can take a darker colour and do a winged eyeliner.

Colours... plummy browns, jewel tones (teals, turquoises, emerald blues, purples), and even brights would work on you. (Yes, brights. Olive skintones can absorb the pop of brighter colours better.) Also, rose golds.

You can do shimmery eyeshadow, but it's where you place it that'll be key. Inner corner is a great place for that. Or the browbone.


----------



## PinkDays (Aug 4, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Remember that darker colours make things recede more and that lighter ones bring them forward.
> 
> I think if you believe darkening your inner crease suits you better than doing the outer V, then go with that placement. Maybe on the outside corner try a wedge-shape in the same shade as your inner crease colour. (Basically, instead of taking any colour into the crease, you'd bring it straight down from the outer corner down to about halfway across your lid.) And then you can take a darker colour and do a winged eyeliner.
> 
> ...


How do you think these eyeshadows would look with olive skin? They had a bit of a purpley look on these swatches, but on other swatches they looked straight up grey. Grey can be a bit of an iffy color for me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 5, 2017)

PinkDays said:


> How do you think these eyeshadows would look with olive skin? They had a bit of a purpley look on these swatches, but on other swatches they looked straight up grey. Grey can be a bit of an iffy color for me.



I think they can work on you. They may show up greyer on others because of the swatchers' different undertones.

Some single eyeshadows that you can look at are Americano or Vintage from Makeup Geek; Quarry from MAC; or Busted from Urban Decay. You may find something within Inglot's vast range as well.

Makeup Geek Eyeshadow Pan - Vintage  - Makeup Geek
MAC Eyeshadows
Urban Decay Eyeshadow


----------



## amarawoodley98 (Jan 18, 2020)

PinkDays said:


> So I have deep set almond shaped eyes that are a bit hooded on the outer corner. But my eyebrows are pretty high, so it looks like I have a lot of lid space at first glance. So my eyes just tend to have a heavy look. I generally don't bother with eyeshadow and just wear eyeliner. I want to explore eyeshadow, but I just don't know what will look good on me. Since I have multiple creases I don't really like the way my eyelids look unless I have puffy eyes. To me my eyelids look pretty messy and it just detracts from my eye shape. I've tried this type of eyeshadow placement several times, but it just gives my eyes a dull and skeletal look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ellisael (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh wow! this is an extremely useful thread for me! thanks.


----------

